# Fat and Pregnant



## velia (May 9, 2008)

Hi, everyone! I've tirelessly searched for some good information on being fat and pregnant. So far, I'm 13 weeks along, and it's starting to feel like the "fat pregnant chick" path is a lonely one. I feel like I've done my duty to read every pregnancy book I can get my hands on, and have thusly scared the ever-living crap out of myself. All of my fat friends have never been pregnant, and my thinner friends are basically useless when it comes to my queries about being fat and pregnant. 

I've found plus-sizepregnancy.org, which I hear was put together by a Dim member. It's great, but I am looking for a little more information from women who have been simultaneously fat and pregnant. I would have thought this would have been a more easy commodity to come by, but so far, that's not the case.

So, here's the nitty gritty: I'm 22, 13 weeks along, have a really cool, supportive spouse, and other than chronic back pain/muscle spasms, have no medical conditions. 

Currently, I'm dealing with two issues most prevalently: 

1. I just got a fetal doppler. Seriously, can one be too fat for a fetal doppler to work? I don't seem to be having any success, even after following the directions, and poking around for a half hour. All I succeeded in doing was making myself have to pee. 

2. I have an appointment with my OB/GYN to have an ultrasound and genetic screening done for my baby, which I can't seem to find a shred of info about. This will also be my first not-transvaginal ultrasound, and I'm (unrealistically?) concerned that they won't be able to find uterus properly with this method.

I know this is all over the place, but I'm just exhausted looking for resources. I'd love any and all advice from fat moms.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 10, 2008)

Congrats on your pregnancy. I can say that they had issues hearing the heartbeat until like 16 weeks on both pregnancies so try not to worry about that. I had an ultrasound at like 14 or so weeks and they saw everything just fine through my belly fat. That picture on my signature is from that ultrasound. 

I do say that i am in a lot of pain, hips, back and belly from this pregnancy. Other than that, it's all routine. My sciatic has acted up quite a bit and have to be super careful how to get out of bed or i'd kill my butt. I'm in my 3rd trimester as of today and i'm happy to be nearly done. Pregnancy isnt a fun time for me with all the pain and lack of sleep and bladder issues. It is fun to feel him kick me when we go to the movies and it's loud. I sent you the link via pm that you asked for. I love that board and go there nearly as much as i go here


----------



## velia (May 10, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> Congrats on your pregnancy. I can say that they had issues hearing the heartbeat until like 16 weeks on both pregnancies so try not to worry about that. I had an ultrasound at like 14 or so weeks and they saw everything just fine through my belly fat. That picture on my signature is from that ultrasound.
> 
> I do say that i am in a lot of pain, hips, back and belly from this pregnancy. Other than that, it's all routine. My sciatic has acted up quite a bit and have to be super careful how to get out of bed or i'd kill my butt. I'm in my 3rd trimester as of today and i'm happy to be nearly done. Pregnancy isnt a fun time for me with all the pain and lack of sleep and bladder issues. It is fun to feel him kick me when we go to the movies and it's loud. I sent you the link via pm that you asked for. I love that board and go there nearly as much as i go here



Whew! Thanks. I've been pretty paranoid about everything, so it's a relief to hear (and see!) that you got such an awesome ultrasound pic, and everything was fine. Thanks again for the link. Looks like there are some awesome people over there, and I can't tell you how much I appreciate that.  I feel pretty fortunate to have such a cool OB/GYN. He's never said anything to me about my weight-- not even months ago when I told him we were considering getting pregnant. I guess if it were a problem to him, he would have let me know.


----------



## Risible (May 10, 2008)

Velia - check out this thread for links to a couple of threads on plus-size pregnancy.

And welcome to Dimensions!


----------



## toni (May 10, 2008)

velia said:


> 2. I have an appointment with my OB/GYN to have an ultrasound and genetic screening done for my baby, which I can't seem to find a shred of info about. This will also be my first not-transvaginal ultrasound, and I'm (unrealistically?) concerned that they won't be able to find uterus properly with this method.



Congrats!

The test is called a Sequential screening. It combines two blood tests and an ultrasound to determine the risk of down syndrome and a few other genetic defects. 

Here is some more info on it. http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/down-syndrome/DS00182/DSECTION=5


----------



## samoacookie (May 10, 2008)

velia said:


> So, here's the nitty gritty: I'm 22, 13 weeks along, have a really cool, supportive spouse, and other than chronic back pain/muscle spasms, have no medical conditions. I know this is all over the place, but I'm just exhausted looking for resources. I'd love any and all advice from fat moms.



Hi Velia - I was 23 and around 200 lbs & ended up gaining 65lbs with my 6 1/2 lb. son. (Granted this was 16 years ago.) I too had the chronic back pain & muscle spasms the whole time. After a few months I ended up having to sleep sitting up/propped up with pillows & wedges so you have to experiment and find whatever works for you (if it gets really uncomfortable). My doctor actually taught my (now ex-) husband how to give some good lower back rubs that helped and I fell in love with those icy/hot pads that you can stick on your back (talk to your doctor before using them - of course - they may recommend something different). I hear the belly supports help with that as well - for when you get bigger  
Everyone always wants to share all their horror stories but other than the back stuff I had a great pregnancy & my delivery was a short & sweet - yay drugs!
Best of Luck!!


----------



## velia (May 15, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the cool links and advice. 

I had my ultrasound Monday, and so far, so good. The baby wasn't terribly cooperative for us about getting the nuchal measurement. The doc finally got one and said, "I think that'll work." Well, I hope he's right. Anyway, it was incredible to see the baby looking like a human with a spine, ribs, and everything! We got a really awesome picture where you can see the baby's facial skeletal structure, and it's little hand appears to be waving at us. To my delight, there was not an issue getting the ultrasound done abdominally. 

Well, thanks again everybody. :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan (May 18, 2008)

I'm glad your ultrasound went well  I love getting ultrasounds. I got a couple extra ones this time around because their doppler machine wasn't working so they had to look at the baby just to make sure  Now i get to have one more because he was measuring a week big (ugh!) 

I'm glad you got a picture of the face  I find myself looking at the ultrasound photos often


----------



## bbw.arawa (May 22, 2008)

Hi, everyone!

Being fat and pregnant myself I also thought that the "fat pregnant chick" path is a lonely one. And yes, we are really rare, but as you can see, not alone. There a some fat moms outside and I'm really glad about this thread.

I'm 38, almost 24 weeks along and had a healthy pregnancy so far. The four ultrasounds I had worked all fine, they only were a little more fuzzy because of my belly fat. The attached one shows the shape of my baby girls head.

Best of luck to all fat moms!


----------



## Risible (May 22, 2008)

Best of luck to you, too, bbw.arawa! Your baby is beautiful; I wish you a quick and safe delivery.

And welcome to Dimensions!


----------



## velia (May 28, 2008)

bbw.arawa said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> Being fat and pregnant myself I also thought that the "fat pregnant chick" path is a lonely one. And yes, we are really rare, but as you can see, not alone. There a some fat moms outside and I'm really glad about this thread.
> 
> ...



How exciting! The picture of your baby is too cool! You're right about the ultrasound-- I have yet to have a problem and have had two abdominal ultrasounds so far.


----------

